# Best Players to Wear #'s 00-34 (As Voted On By BBF)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I stopped at 34 because it starts getting bleak after 34. There's no point. So here it is.

*00/0 - Robert Parish*








*
1 - Tracy McGrady*









*2 - Moses Malone*









*3 - Dwyane Wade*








*
4 - Chris Webber*









*5 - Jason Kidd*









*6 - Bill Russell*









*7 - Kevin Johnson*









*8 - Kobe Bryant*









*9 - Bob Pettit*








*
10 - Walt Frazier*









*11 - Isiah Thomas*








*
12 - John Stockton*









*13 - Wilt Chamberlain*









*14 - Oscar Robertson*








*
15 - Hal Greer*









*16 - Pau Gasol*









*17 - John Havlicek*









*18 - Dave Cowens*








*
19 - Willis Reed*









*20 - Gary Payton*








*
21 - Tim Duncan*









*22 - Elgin Baylor*









*23 - Michael Jordan*









*24 - Rick Barry*









*25 - Gail Goodrich*









*26 - Kyle Korver*









*27 - Jack Twyman*









*28 - Andrew Lang*









*29 - Paul Silas*








*
30 - Bernard King*









*31 - Reggie Miller*









*32 - Magic Johnson*








*
33 - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*









*34 - Hakeem Olajuwon*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Worst player in the list... Kyle Korver or Andrew Lang?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, it gets really ugly after 34. :uhoh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

33 Hall of Famers, plus Lang, Korver and Silas.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I still can't believe Kyle Krover's on this list...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Definitely goes downhill fast.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

15 - Hal Greer

classic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who won #50?

I want everyone to know that metta world peace wins for two different numbers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who won #50?
> 
> I want everyone to know that metta world peace wins for two different numbers.


I'm probably forgetting someone but doesn't David Robinson win that one pretty easily?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Also does Michael Jordan have any competition for #45?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Does James Worthy have any competition at #42?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Laker Freak said:


> Also does Michael Jordan have any competition for #45?


Rudy T, AC Green, Chuck Person all come to mind - using the reasoning we've used against the likes of Shaq (i.e. not peak but overall accomplishment in the shirt) all 3 trump MJ


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So we aren't going to make it to #41?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel: "I stopped at 34 because I'm tired of doing these and didn't realize how labor intensive they are."

Can an equally dedicated person step up and continue with #35?

Oh who am I fooling.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Basel: "I stopped at 34 because I'm tired of doing these and didn't realize how labor intensive they are."
> 
> Can an equally dedicated person step up and continue with #35?
> 
> Oh who am I fooling.


I am a lazy **** and who cares about numbers after that honestly?

Basel should do all city teams like players from certain cities or the year players were born.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Basel: "I stopped at 34 because I'm tired of doing these and didn't realize how labor intensive they are."
> 
> Can an equally dedicated person step up and continue with #35?
> 
> Oh who am I fooling.


I do hope this is a subtle dig at the entire community rather than the moderators.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I do hope this is a subtle dig at the entire community rather than the moderators.


Not sure why that matters. Either way you're in the group of people I'm digging at no?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Basel: "I stopped at 34 because I'm tired of doing these and didn't realize how labor intensive they are."
> 
> Can an equally dedicated person step up and continue with #35?
> 
> Oh who am I fooling.


Was this your way of volunteering? On behalf of the entire community, our deepest gratitude.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Was this your way of volunteering? On behalf of the entire community, our deepest gratitude.


I said a dedicated person. I'm not even dedicated enough to be a mod and you don't really have to even start threads to earn that anymore. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Larry Legend (Aug 8, 2013)

Basel said:


> *5 - Jason Kidd*


Sorry but Garnett was voted as the best player to Wear #5 with 16 votes while Kidd had 15! see here: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-f...-wear-5-a.html
beside, KG is a greater player and more complete package and much more better scorer & shooter and defender.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At the time I stopped the voting for #5, Kidd was the winner. If people went ahead and voted after that, good for them. 

Also funny how you are one of the votes for KG. Haha.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No pic for the Miami Greyhound Rick Barry?

Missed the 34 vote...Dream over Shaq?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haha

should do a worst players to wear the numbers.


----------



## Larry Legend (Aug 8, 2013)

Basel said:


> At the time I stopped the voting for #5, Kidd was the winner. If people went ahead and voted after that, good for them.
> 
> Also funny how you are one of the votes for KG. Haha.


Who voted for Kidd, with all the respect to him as a great player, just don`t understand basketball! Garnett is just better player!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

11 years of Kidd (wearing the number 5) > 6 years of Garnett (wearing that number)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@BlakeJesus


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Shout outs Don Stockton. He really has _Seen It All_.


----------

